# Best bang-for-the-buck LED shop lights?



## CTWith3 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have two hard wired twin tube T8 fluorescent shop lights in my garag and need to replace the basic hard wired bulb with something better, so I am thinking LED. I don't want to a pens a fortune.

Recommendations?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Good luck. Led tech isn't cheap in the short run. They make led t8 lamps for 30$ a piece I think. T5HO flour lamp are also a great option. They put out a ton of light.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Good luck. Led tech isn t cheap in the short run. They make led t8 lamps for 30$ a piece I think. T5HO flour lamp are also a great option. They put out a ton of light.
> 
> - TheFridge


+1. LED is a long-term investment, at least in the current state of the technology and with patents that are still in affect. You'll re-coupe the cost over time in energy savings and bulb replacement cost. But, if you're looking for a low $ initial layout, I'd stick with Fluorescent.

If you want to spend a bit more, you can get LED replacements that work with Fluro. ballasts now in a variety of color temps and brightnesses. Exactly what to choose with those options depends on your reasons for wanting to change over.


----------



## CTWith3 (Nov 9, 2015)

What are you folks using to light your shop?


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

The main part of my basement workshop is 22' x 22'. I just replaced all my swirly bulb lights with these LED lights from HD. I couldnt be happier! I have 8' ceilings. I put 7 of these units in "Commercial Electric" is the make. 4000 lumens each. I can pull chain any one of them off if I don't need them. I think they were around $55 each. Plenty of light now.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I got some 4ft LED bulbs that were a plug-and-play retrofit into my existing T8 fixtures. I believe I paid $20 from 1000bulbs.com

They shine a really bright, white light and 8 bulbs sufficiently illuminate my 1-bay garage shop.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks to my LJ friend Recycle 1943 who told me about EarthLed.com lighting I have replaced all my regular florescent tubes with their LED tubes (Thinklux 5000K) at 13.49 each w/free shipping. You have to cut out the ballast from your old lamp and just wire these direct to the power and neutral existing wires. You will need a new tombstone end (about 1.50) for each new tube. Go to the site and there is plenty instructions. Takes about 15 minutes per fixture. You will have more light than you ever had before. Probably 50 percent better. Sure does help these old eyes. PM if you like.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought 6 of these from Costco for my 24×28 shop. Plenty of light, correct color, no bugs in the summertime. $80 for 2 lights.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

I just purchased 9 of these from Lowes for my new workshop. I haven't installed them yet, but the reviews I read gave them a good amount of praise, and for the price, I felt they were a good buy.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Looking at the specs, I was surprised to see the LEDs are not that much better than T8's. Something like 10% better.

Now, T8's send light radially in all directions. Therefore, much of this light has to reflect off of the light fixture to be sent down. So I don't know how these actually compare in terms of lighting a surface.

I think the LED lights are focused down to start with so perhaps the difference is greater than the brute lumens per watt specs suggest.

However, while there no question LEDs are cost effective to replace incandescent lighting, T8 florescent are pretty good themselves. So I don't think LEDs are necessarily a significant improvement over T8's.


----------



## NoSkippy (Nov 11, 2015)

anyone have any ideas about LED lights that are powered by a USB plug?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently experimenting with LED strip lights run off computer power supplies. With a single power supply you can run 48 feet of lights. I have some sheetmetal 12 feet long bent on both sides like a typical florescent style lamp. Putting two strips down the middle and one on each wing pointed to the sides sheds a good amount of light. Cost per 16 ft run is $9 and a power supply runs about $25. Brings total to $53 for 12 feet of running lights. The strips can be cut and can easily solder them together with some time. As others have pointed out we have no idea how well these will hold up over time. But I have several smaller fixtures I have used inside and out that after 3 years are still working.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

CT,

I had incandecent and T8 fluroscent lights in my home, I replaced most of them (see Note 1) some years ago with T5s and CFLs.
As a result I reduced the lighting power consumption by 45% This was great for a while until the T5 kept failing at an alarming rate and I grew tired of the CFLs taking time to get to max brightness.

Then along came effective LED lights so again I decided to replace all the T5s with LEDs first up.
The cost as reported is not cheap however the imediate light increase in the work area and zero failures are a long term benefit,

Whats the Note 1 is all about.
I have a touch sensitive dimmer light which at the time the LED lights were not dimmable so it stayed and the CFLs above the dinning room table remained, along with the bunker style security lights around the paths of the home.
Maybe when they require replacement I will go with LED lamps but not before the fail.

These days I would not recommend T5 electronic lights or CFLs as apposed to LEDs mainly due to reliability issues

Here is a 12x unit LED light system I installed for an under house workshop.


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

I have LED strip lighting, which I like a lot. Reasonably priced too, since you don't need to buy fixtures.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Haven't changed to LED in the shop/garage yet. LED lights are getting cheaper but I use 2 bulb T8 fixtures in the garage. They cost about $17 at Lowes. I purchase the "daylight" tubes which are 6500K. These put out a lot of light and last a long time. I do use a LED light in one of my portable spot fixtures.


----------



## CTWith3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, lots of great information. Thank you.

My shop/garage is the only room in my house that I have not changed over to LEDs. I have seen a good difference in my electric bill, especially since I have three kids under 18 who love to leave the lights on.

I have some really major vision problems, problems with contrast being one of them, so bright light is a must. I don't have a Costco near me, the closest one is a good 45 minutes to an hour away, so I am not a member, otherwise I would just jump in the car and run over and pick up a few of those LED fixtures they have for just under $40.

The 4' twin T8 fixtures that were on my ceiling used to be pretty good, but my vision continues to deteriorate so I would need 2 more of those same fixtures to achieve the amount of light I seek. I will have to look at the motion sensors again to see if prices came down and the technology has improved, because my kids are busting my chops about leaving the lights on myself.

I have thought about using motion sensors light switches to address the problem of leaving the lights on, but I don't want to have to wave my hands around to trip the sensor if I don't move around enough for 15 minutes; besides, the cost of those motion sensor light switches are still not cheap.

I am pretty bad at leaving the lights on because I have memory problems, so because LEDs use the least amount of energy they would be best for keeping the cost of my monthly utilities down. I do love the idea of the lights automatically turning on when I enter the garage/shop, it is pretty cool.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you already have plenty of lightbulb sockets, these would be tough to beat. Available at Rockler.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am putting all LED fixtures in. About $50 each. Bought 16 so far. Especially if your shop is not heated. Florescent bulbs are terrible in the cold. LED is full light in the cold. Also, they are much better light for taking pictures.


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

I am jumping all over the COSTCO deal that OSU55 posted. $40 per LED is a great deal. They had a similar run at SAMs Club about a year ago but discontinued it.

About 1/3 of my new shop has a 7' ceiling and the rest is 13'+. I want to install (3) LED's in the lower section of my work area. While T8's are very inexpensive, I really want to use LEDs.

Because I too am "thrifty" with funds I have been watching a number of auctions recently for shop equipment. Might be something worth researching in your neighborhood.

I lucked out at an auction two months back and picked up (11) T5HO (4) lamp commercial fixtures with occupancy sensors for $180. Two were damaged so no one wanted to bid on them. Works out to $20 per fixture if I can't repair the damaged ones (even if I cant repair them there are (8) good T5 bulbs that make up for it).

Probably not a great idea for a garage sized shop with 8' ceilings, but some T5HO's are high bay-low bay fixutres. I just mounted mine at 11' aff and have the light meter pegged at 400-500 fc at workbench height (34").


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I would think what you are paying per KWh to the power company should be part of the equation to justify the LEDs. Energy usage differences, Life?

What about color (cold/warm)?

I know I would pretty much ignore the cost of lamps if the right lamp will reduce my frequency of having have to change lamps over my front door & garage  (issues with temperature, vibration & moisture).


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Looking at the specs, I was surprised to see the LEDs are not that much better than T8 s. Something like 10% better.
> 
> Now, T8 s send light radially in all directions. Therefore, much of this light has to reflect off of the light fixture to be sent down. So I don t know how these actually compare in terms of lighting a surface.
> 
> ...


Correct. LEDs are getting better, but still not more efficient than fluorescents. Basically you can get the color you want form either since they both work fundamentally the same way.

Fluorescents use electrically excited gas in the tube to generate photons (light). These photons are in the ultra violet (UV) range, so the insides of the tubes are coated with a phosphor mix. The UV photons strike this phosphor layer and re-emit at a different color (determined by the phosphor mix).

LEDs used in lighting also emit UV and use a similar phosphor to convert the UV to another color.

I would not dump fluorescents for LEDs only to save energy at this time. I would however opt for a switch over to LEDs since they are basically "all temperature" and switch fully on when you hit the power. This can be a real issue with a cold shop in the morning. LEDs also should last far longer than fluorescent tubes. 
Evaluating the cost/benefit ratio is really a personal decision.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

> ...LEDs since they are basically "all temperature" and switch fully on when you hit the power. This can be a real issue with a cold shop in the morning. LEDs also should last far longer than fluorescent tubes.
> Evaluating the cost/benefit ratio is really a personal decision.
> 
> - splintergroup


I agree that it's annoying when my CFLs take time to power up in the bathroom, but when I sneak out to the shop early on a cold morning, it's usually still dark outside and my pupils are glad it takes the shop florescents a minute to warm up.

I followed the 1000bulbs.com link that was provided by Felkadelic. I saw t-8 LED replacement bulbs on there for $10 each (5k kelvin). Not sure if they are any good, but for LEDs I think that is ridiculously cheap, and they would plug right into your t8 fixtures.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I made my own from two 5 meter adhesive backed LED strips pressed and stapled to a 1" x 2" x 8' they were each $8 or $9 and after checking they're now just under $12 each. Add two cheap 24W power supplies for each (~ $5 each) and each fixture cost roughly $28. This for me was really just a proof of concept. The results were ok, the light output is close to but less than a standard output 2x T12 4' fixture. The big advantage is no noise, instant light output and far more efficient


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I agree that it s annoying when my CFLs take time to power up in the bathroom, but when I sneak out to the shop early on a cold morning, it s usually still dark outside and my pupils are glad it takes the shop florescents a minute to warm up.
> 
> I followed the 1000bulbs.com link that was provided by Felkadelic. I saw t-8 LED replacement bulbs on there for $10 each (5k kelvin). Not sure if they are any good, but for LEDs I think that is ridiculously cheap, and they would plug right into your t8 fixtures.
> 
> - TheGreatJon


Hah! I have the same issue with bright things in the O'Dark early before I've had any coffee…

I checked out the site and that is quite cheap. For basically the same price you can choose either a bulb that requires you to bypass your old ballast (bulbs run directly on 110V) or if you have an 'instant start' electronic ballast already (as is true with most cheaper fluorescents), you can just plug and play. I'd be a bit concerned about the 'bypass your ballast' type since the old wiring between the ballast and bulb socket isn't really what I'd call 'primary' wire.

Here is a interesting chart from RPI. It shows that T8 (32 watt) have a bit over 3000 Lumens so the power/Lumen ratio for the LED/fluorescent is about even. The LEDs will send their 1650 Lumens all straight down whereas the 3000+ Lumen fluorescent will go 360, although the reflector will catch most of the waste. As posted earlier, it would be interesting to see some 'table surface' light measurements between the two (using a fresh fluorescent of course since they weaken, another nod to the LED).


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I just have the standard one bulb socket in my garage in locations. Can I just install an LED strip light to those wires or do I need to have something special for it? Electrical is not my forte at all.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I made my own from two 5 meter adhesive backed LED strips pressed and stapled to a 1" x 2" x 8 they were each $8 or $9 and after checking they re now just under $12 each. Add two cheap 24W power supplies for each (~ $5 each) and each fixture cost roughly $28. This for me was really just a proof of concept. The results were ok, the light output is close to but less than a standard output 2x T12 4 fixture. The big advantage is no noise, instant light output and far more efficient
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I bought a roll of LEDs to experiment with DIY fixtures. Mostly for task lighting.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I used the Feit Electric LED Utility Shop Lights for my shop. They were the 4' two tube ones. I got mine at Costco. The price was reasonable, they work well and so far have been problem free.


----------



## TinWhiskers (Oct 17, 2015)

Get LED T8s at 1000 bulbs.com

Wait for a sale. 5000K tubes will pop up for $10. I did 15 fixtures in my shop. Love them over florescent.

Just checked. $10 right now.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great news on EarthLed.com site. I checked it out looks promising.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/products/product-highlights/instantfit.html

Deals rebates and base prices vary - - they are on Amazon as well.
But there are direct replacement LED that you do not have to cut out the ballast or rewire.

Just take out the T8 Fluorescent (32W typical) and put in the "instant fit" TLED @ 14.5 watts.
No muss no fuss.

LED loves the cold, and wont flicker.\

\FEIT and Lights of America are the "harbor Freight" of the lighting industry so don't judge the technology based on their performance.
http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/news/246355581.html

A federal court has ordered Lights of America Inc. and its two owners to pay more than $21 million for wildly exaggerating the life span and light output of their LED light bulbs, according to the Federal Trade Commission.

Lights of America's LED light bulbs were previously sold at several national chains, including Walmart, Sam's Club, ACE Hardware, Costco and Kroger as well as online.

The final judgment in the case comes nearly 3.5 years after the FTC first sued Lights of America and its owners, president Usman Vakil and vice president Farooq Vakil, in September 2010 for misleading consumers.


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

Phillip,
Swapping out your single bulb LED's are just like any other fixture, nothing special.
Most of the "less expensive" LED lights (Costco, HomeDepot, Feit brand listed above,etc…), really anything under $100 per light (that I have been looking at) are a chain hung plug in lights. I have not found a good, inexpensive, surface mount-hard wired LED yet.

You would need to swap out the single bulb fixture for a duplex receptacle (plug in type). In the old days you could get a screw in plug that turns the light socket into a receptacle, but I haven't seen one these days that has a ground. Most are only two prong.

Something like this









HomeDepot
should run you about $5.00 and it is as simple as disconnecting three wires from your current fixture and connecting three wires to this one. Plus it leaves a standard socket for when you remove the LED.

It will take you longer to find a ladder and a Philips screwdriver than to swap out the fixture.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome. I saw something like that online last night, but I wasn't sure if I should go that way or not.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I replaced all my fluorescent and CFL lights in my garage with the Feit fixtures I reviewed a few weeks ago.

I did this for these reasons:

eliminate the possibility mercury contamination in my attached garage
more light in the same area
did not want to attract any more bugs, these lamp have no UV content = so no bugs
instant on, no warm up time, full brightness at the flip of the switch
no ballast hum
least and last, lower cost to operate

*PhillipRCW* the Feit fixtures (see link above) are prewired with a 100 VAC plug so all that is required is to screw in an adapter into your socket and plug in the fixture. In 10 minutes, or less, you could have LED lights in your shop.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Just did the EarthLed.com site rewire t8 light fixtures works great.


----------



## BonPacific (Jan 22, 2016)

If you haven't done so already, its worth a call to your local utility department. Some of them have really good rebates on led upgrades. Locally we get almost a 50% subsidy on Edison socket led bulbs, and the Feit lights at Costco are $30 with an instant rebate.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

http://www.rockler.com/4-led-shop-light


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Woodchuck2010*, that's about $10 more than the ones I bought from Costco regardless, you will like these a lot.

No hum, instant on, no UV means no bugs, and you can leave them on 24/7 without busting your wallet!


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> *Woodchuck2010*, that s about $10 more than the ones I bought from Costco regardless, you will like these a lot.
> 
> No hum, instant on, no UV means no bugs, and you can leave them on 24/7 without busting your wallet!
> 
> - oldnovice


OMG! I spent $20 too much! lol I don't have a Costco near me and don't you have to join and pay some membership fee also? I really don't buy enough in bulk to join one of those places, but you got a good deal. I love these lights.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Woodchuck2010*, sorry, I forgot that Costco isn't everywhere!
But you still are enjoying the benefits of LED lighting.


----------

